# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  العرف ودوره في كبح جماح القانون والنظام العام

## هيثم الفقى

العرف ودوره في كبح جماح القانون والنظام العام 


المستشار: سعد المصراتي مؤمن 


* مقدمة :

ان العادة الفاسدة المجسدة لقواعد ظالمة لا يعترف لها بأثر في مجال تكوين العرف فالعرف الصحيح هو المبني على سلوك طبيعي لا تشويه شبهة الظلم أو مخالفة قواعد القانون الطبيعي إن الأعتراف بالأعراف الفاسدة في العلاقات السياسية والإقتصادية والأجتماعية من شأنه أن ينشئ قوانين ظالمة تنتقى في ظلها العلاقات الإنسانية العادية التي يسعد في ظلها الإنسان أن العلاقات الإنسانية العادية التي يسعد في ظلها الإنسان لا يمكن أن تنشأ إلا في ظل أعراف قوية وسوية تترجم الحرية وسعادة الإنسان.

ولكن ما معنى العرف ؟ وكيف تنشأ قواعده إن كانت له قواعد ؟

وما هي أركانه وخصائصه وعلاقته بالقواعد الآمرة ؟

والإجابة على ما تقدم من أسئلة تعين لنا نشير أولاً إلى النظرة الشرعية والقانونية للعرف ، فما هي أدلة اعتبار العرف الشرعية ؟

فمن الناحية الشرعية عرف الفقهاء العرف بانه (( ما اعتاده الناس وألفوه وساروا عليه في أمورهم سواء كان فعلاً أو قولاً دون أن يعارض كتاب أو سنة ))


* أثر العرف في تحديد مضمون العقود والالتزامات :-

للعرف دور في تحديد بعض العقود والالتزامات مثل الزواج ، النفقة ، المهر ، البيوع .

ونكتفي بما أورده القانون رقم ( 10 ) لسنة ( 84 ) بشأن الأحكام الخاصة بالزواج والطلاق وأثارهما م(11) الإيجاب والقبول .

يكون الإيجاب والقبول بالزواج مشافهة بالأفاظ التي تفيد معناه لغة أو عرفا بأية لغة .

م ( 19 ) المهر ، م ( 20 ) إذا اختلف الزوجان في مقدار المهر أصلا أو قيمة كان الممول عليه مادون في وثيقة النكاح فإذا لم يدون بها شيء تحاكما إلى عرف البلاد .

م ( 15 ) الكفاءة حق خاص بالمرأة والولي الفقرة ( ج ) تراعى الكفاءة بين الزوجين حين العقد ويرجع في تفسيرها إلى العرف .

م ( 21 ) الأختلاف على أثاث البيت إذا اختلف الزوجان على أثاث البيت وأدواته ما كان صالحاً لكل من الزوجين اقتسماه عيناً أو قيمة بعد حلفهما ما لم يكن هناك شرط أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك .

م ( 31 ) الطلاق أ – يقع الطلاق بالألفاظ الصريحة فيه عرفاً .


* أدلة اعتبار العرف الشرعية :

الكتاب قوله تعالى (( خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين )).

السنة قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (( مارأه المسلمون حسناً فهو عند الله حسن )).

الإجتماع لقد اتفق أهل العلم في مواطن كثيرة تعارف الناس فيها في عصر من العصور على عمل ماء مع استمرارهم عليه دون أن ينكر عليهم احد من العلماء مع علمهم بذلك مثل الاستصناع " تعاقد على استصناع شيء ليس موجوداً وقت العقد " فيدخل تحت باب بيع ما ليس عند الإنسان فالعرف ثابت بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع وهو ليس منكر بل هو طريق للخلاص من المشاكل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والقانونية ولكن دور خروجه عن المعالم المرسومة له .


* ما معنى العرف ؟

العرف كأحد المصادر الهامة لأي مجتمع يقصد به تعارف الناس على إتباع سلوك معين بحيث يشكل هذا السلوك قاعدة قانونية تنشأ بفعل الإرادة الحرة للناس الذين خلقوا هذه القواعد والموا أنفسهم بأتباعها وهو مصدر من المصادر الإحتياطية للقانون بحسب ما قضت به المادة الأولى (1) من التقنين المدني الليبي وهذا المصدر يأتي بعد مبادئ الشرعية الإسلامية ومعنى ذلك أنه لا يمكن اللجوء للعرف في حكم العلاقات الاجتماعية طالما وجد نصاً تشريعاً يمكن تطبيقه أو مبدأ من مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية يحتكم إليه .


* أركان العرف لكي يصلح مصدراً من مصادر القاعدة القانونية :

الركن المادي : وهو اطراد الناس على سلوك معين ويحب أن تتوافر فيه الشروط التالية :

أن يكون العرف عاماً : أي ينشأ تلقائياً في الجماعة ودون تدخل من المشرع .

أن يكون العرف قديماً : ومعنى ذلك أن يمضي على أتباع الناس للعرف فترة طويلة .

أن يكون العرف ثابتاً : ويقصد بذلك أن يتوافر الناس على أتباع القاعدة العرفية بأنتظام بطريقة لا تتغير ولا تنقطع .

الا يكون العرف مخالفاً للنظام العام والآداب : فإذا جرت عادة الناس على مسلك معين لا يتفق مع النظام العام والآداب مثل عادة الأخذ بالثأر فلا يكون عرفا ملزماً قانونياً لمناهضة للنظام والقانون .

الركن الثاني : الركن المعنوي : وهو الاعتقاد في إلزام هذه السلوك فلا يكفي توافر العناصر السابقة بل يجب أن يتوافر لدى الناس الاعتقاد بأن هذا السلوك ملزم وجبري بمعنى أنهم خالفوه اجبروا على إتباعه .
خصائص العرف :-

يتطور العرف وفقاً لحاجات الجماعة فهو تعبير مستمر عما تتطلبه الحياة العملية من حلول ولكن لا يجب أن يتطور العرف إلى الخلف ويشد الجماعة إلى الوراء فهو عامل جمود .

قد تتعدد الأعراف داخل البلد الواحد حسب اختلاف الأمكنة أو المهن أما باستيراد العرف أو تصديره فهو أمر قابل للمجادلة من قبل أفراد القطر الواحد سواء باتباعية أو بتركه فهو عامل انفصال .

أو يكون العرف مكتوباً وعادة ما يفتقر إلى التتحديد والإنضباط مما يثير كثيراً من المشاكل العملية ولذلك ما يجعل قواعد العرف صعبة التحديد من المتعسر الوقوف على تفاصيل أحكامها بعكس الحال في التشريع الذي يتميز بالوضوح والأنضباط ولذلك قيل في المثل الشعبي ( لو كان كلام العرب لوله زرب ما تخطاه حد ).


* العرف والقواعد القانونية الآمرة :-

لا يجوز للعرف في مخالفة التشريع إذا كان هناك نص في ذات موضوع العرف ولا يلغي القاعدة القانونية الآمرة وعلى ذلك فإنه مثلا لا نجد دوراً للعرف في تقرير الجرائم في قانون العقوبات ذلك أن ثمة قاعدة اساسية في قانون العقوبات تقول بأنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على نص في القانون .


* الخاتمة

وعلى ما تقدم من خلال هذا التفحص السريع للقاعدة العرفية ومعناها وخصائصها وأثرها في تراكم العادات وسؤدودها على القاعدة القانونية وهي اصل التشريع فإنه يمكن القول بأنه وبناء على هذه المقدمات نستنتج ما يأتي :

أن شريعة المجتمع وهي الدين بموجب المادة الثانية من وثيقة إعلان سلطة الشعب تعتبر طوق النجاة من مسيرة المجتمع وأي مجتمع ينحرف عن طريقه فإنه يعرض هذه المسيرة للانهيار المعنوي لان الدين عامل معنوي قوي يوفر للجماعة ولإفرادها المصدر الطبيعي ليستنبطوا منه القواعد القانونية العادلة المنظمة لحياتهم وعلى ذلك يجب أن يتقيد العرف بشريعة المجتمع وأي عرف لا يحتويه الدين فإنه يفقد القوة التي تضمن احترامه فالعرف المخالف للدين عرف فاسد ولا يعول عليه في الأحكام لذلك يجب أن يكون السلوك المكون للعادة التي من شأنها أن تكون الركن المادي للعرف يجب أن يتطابق أو على الأقل لا تتعارض مع المبادئ العامة للدين كشريعة للمجتمع هذا وفي ظل السرد السابقة يمكن ملاحظة ما يلي :

انه لا يجب أن يطغي العرف بفساده لينقلب مصدرا اوليا ويطغى على الأحكام الشرعية بقبول التصالح على جريمة الزنا والرشوة والسرقة وقبول الربا وترك القصاص والديه والأحكام إلى عرف مادي بحت ومزاجي في بعض الأحيان يتغير من حالة إلى حالة ومن موقع إلى وهو ما يوصمه بعدم الأستقرار فهذه الجرائم محكومة بنصوص قرآنية واضحة في مختلف الجوانب السياسية والاقتصادية والأجتماعية .

يرجع في ذلك سورة الشورى آية رقم 38 ، 159 ، وسورة آل عمران الآية 275 ، وسورة البقرة الآية ( 282 ، 283 ) البقرة ( 1، 3 ،4 ) ، 22 ، 25 ، وسورة النساء الآية ( 226 ، 231 ) وسورة البقرة ( 35 ) وسورة الطلاق ( 6، 7 ) الطلاق ( 234) النساء ( 178 ) البقرة ( 2) النور ( 40 ) المائدة .

ومما تقدم نستطيع أن تقول بأنه ومن قبيل اخذ الصالح من العرف ولفظ ما يوصف بالفساد تأسياً بالشريعة الإسلامية التي هي شريعة المجتمع والتي أبقت على بعض الظواهر الأجتماعية لكنها طورتها ووظفتها توظيفاً جديداً والتي أبقت على بعض الظواهر الاجتماعية لكنها طورتها ووظفتها توظيفاً جديداً بحيث تتوائم مع مصلحة الجماعة على الطريق القويم مما تقدم فأنه يتعين اخذ العادات الاجتماعية المرتبطة بالعرف وتهذيبها وإحلالها في موضوعها كمصدر احتياطي للقاعدة القانونية كما عبرة عنه المادة الأولى من القانون المدني الليبي وعليه يتعين ايضاً محاولة الموأمه بين أعراف القطر الليبي ودراسة أثارها الأجتماعية والأقتصادية والسياسية وعدم التأثر بما عداها .

ومما تقدم أيضاً الألتزام بهذه الأعراف داخل هذه البلاد وأنه من نافلة القول يتعين التذكير بأنه . ثمة قاعدة قانونية في القانون الدولي تعبر عن المجاملات السياسية والمعاملة بالمثل والنوايا الحسنة هذا على الصعيد الدولي أما على الصعيد الإقليمي فأنه تبعاً لقاعدة إقليمية القوانين والمحافظة على هيبة الدولة على إقليميها ونظامها ومحيط نفوذها على كافة حدودها فانه لا ممدوحة بأن تعتمد خطوطاً حمراء لحماية النظام العام والآداب وعدم انتهاك هذا العرف ومنع تصدير أو استيراد العوائد والأعراف التي تقتل شخصية الدولة وتبسط نفوذها وتفوض نظامها وقانونها بل ومن الواجب على السلطات المحلية والتنفيذية المبادرة للحد من الظواهر الهدامة والتي تسئ للنظام الجماهيري .

ومم تقدم يتعين الحظ على الذين يتولون تطبيق هذه التوجيهات لتهذيب العرف ةمسك قيادة ووضع عجلته في مسارها بأن يعلموا علم اليقين ما هية حقوقهم في مثل هذه الموافق وواجباتهم ولذلك يتعين التذكير بان قانون العقوبات والقوانين الأخرى كقانون العقوبات العسكري وقانون محاربة التهذيب والرشوة وإساءة استعمال السلطة وغيرها تضع عقوبات رادعة وشافية للمخالفين لتطبيق هذه التوجيهات وفق إطار قانوني سليم ووفق توجيهات المجتمع الجماهيري في حماية أمنه وسلامة أراضيه والقائمين على تنفيذ هذه القوانين وليعلموا أنهم مشددون بمراس قزي ودائرة يتعين أن لا تتجاوزها حتى يعرف كل من ينفذ القانون ومن ينفذ ضده القانون بان المساواة مبدأ يتعين عدم تجاوزه في الأحتكام أثناء تطبيق القانون وعدم الاحتجاج بسيف القانون المسلط على رقاب العباد .

ويتضح النقد لدور تحكيم العرف فيما ينتج من مسائل وعلاقات متشابكة في مجال ممارسة رجال الشرطة لوظائفهم وما يترتب عليها من إضرار للغير أما بحكم الضرورة وظروف الزمان والمكان أو بقوة القانون .

اخلص مما تقدم إلى القول بأن أطلاق العنان للعرف على حساب هيبة الوظيفة والموظف خصوصاً في مجال الوظيفة الأمنية من شأنه الأضرار بالمصلحة العامة التي هي أم المصالح ويجعل رجل الأمن سلبياً إلى حد بعيد خشية طغيان العرف إذا ترك عرفنا الحالة على سيرته المنتقدة في هذه الخصوصية فأننا قد لا تستغرب مستقبلا أن ينسحب اثر العرف بهذا الوصف على عمل القاضي في حكمة وعضو النيابة العامة في تحقيقاته إذا حدث ضررا جسدياً للشخص المحكوم أو المتهم بحسب الأحوال أمام ما سلف ذكره فأنني أرى ضرورة الحد من سلطان العرف بنصوص قانونية صريحة في تحريم فض أي نزاع للتعويض عرفاً كاثر للمارسة رجل الأمن لوظيفته الأمنية طالما ـن الذي نتج عن هذه الممارسة لا يرتب مسئولية جنائية في مواجهة من قام بها لتوفير الشرعية القانونية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مقتبس من هيئة الشرطة القضائية كتاب رقم ( 16 / 672 / 1 / 672 / 93 وحدة التفتيش والمتابعة .

وعلى ما تقدم أمل أن تكون هذه اللمسة البسيطة قد أضاءت ولو بصيصاً من النور على التراكم العرفي الذي ابقى كاهل المجتمع ولو معنوياً تطبيق القوانين تطبيقاً صحيحاً وليعلم أن من يتولى عن إطلاق يد القانون أنه حان الأوان نورد سراح القانون والنظام العام من أجل تصفية الظواهر الأجتماعية التي تفشت في المجتمع بسبب طغيان هذه الأعراف القديمة المتطورة في أثواب جديدة وفي النهاية فلا يصح إلا الصحيح وما مبني على باطل فهو باطل.



منقول للافادة والاضافة

----------

